# Baby Teeth



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi All 
Just wondering when your cockapoo puppy's started losing their baby teeth? Phoebe is 5 months old and still hasn't lost a single one! Although she has increased her chewing on her Nylabone toys she still is hanging on to those baby teeth!

When they do begin falling out, is it a rather quick process or do they fall out over a long period of time like human teeth?

Any insight is always welcome!


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Freddie (almost 6 months now) started losing his baby teeth at about 4 months old. Most adult teeth are now through, but he still has his upper puppy canines and there are still a couple of pre-molars to come through. 
The website fidosavvy.com shows you the usual order they come out.


----------

